# Klasse schreiben mit Datenfelder



## Dasmic (17. Jun 2004)

Hallo, 

ich habe Probleme mit einer Übungsaufgabe die ich lösen muß und es wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, da ich noch ziemlich am Anfang mit Java Programmierung bin und bei dieser Aufgabe nicht weiter komme! 

Die Aufgabe: 

Schreiben Sie eine Klasse "Kurs" mit den Datenfeldern: 
Titel (String), kostenlos (boolean), Name der Teilnehmer (String-Array). 
Sehen Sie Methoden zum Anlegen von Kursen mit Teilnehmern. Man sollte angeben können wieviele Teilnehmer an einem Kurs teilnehmen. Erstellen Sie ein voll fkt. fähiges Programm!

Es wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte bei der Programmierung dieser Aufgabe, es ist sehr wichtig!


----------



## Beni (17. Jun 2004)

*Seufz* Wieso sind eigentlich immer solche Fragen "unglaublich wichtig und weltbewegenden"?

Lies mal das hier

Und erklär mal, was du bis jetzt schon getan hast, und wo du nicht mehr weiterkommst.

mfg Beni


----------



## Isaac (17. Jun 2004)

Wenn du nen Java Kurs gemacht hast wirst du es ja wenigstens in den Grundzügen kennne. Also fang erstmal an und komm dann mit Detailfragen wieder.  :### 

Das die Lehrer nicht in die Foren schauen ist mit ein Rätzel.


----------



## Dasmic (17. Jun 2004)

public class Kurs { 
private String titel; 
private boolean kostenlos; 
private String[] teilnehmer; 

    public void addKurs(String title, boolean kostenlos; String[] teilnehmer){ 
        this.title = title; 
        this.kostenlos = kostenlos; 
        this.teilnehmer = teilnehmer; 
    } 

    public void getKurs(){ 
       System.out.println("Titel: " +  this.title); 
        System.out.println("Kostenlos: " + this.kostenlos); 
        for (int n=0;n<this.teilnehmer.length;n++) 
              System.out.println("Teilnehmer: " + teilnehmer[n]); 
    } 

    public static void main(String[] xxx) { 
       Kurs k = new Kurs(); 
       String[] teilnehmer = {"Name1", "Name2", "Name3"}; 
       String title = "Kurs 1"; 
       boolean kostenlos = true; 
       //Kurs anlegen 
       k.addKurs(title , kostenlos ,teilnehmer ); 

       //Kurs ausgeben 
       k.getKurs(); 
    } 
}

hab keine Ahnung wie ich das noch rein bring das ich angeben muß wieviel Teilnehmer in einem Kurs sind!


----------



## bygones (17. Jun 2004)

???:L  kannst du mir bitte den Unterschied zu http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=25872&highlight=#25872 erklären ???


----------



## stev.glasow (17. Jun 2004)

*gesperrt*


----------

